# Toyota MR2 advise



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Just finished laying the concrete base for my garage coming end of November. Once in place I'll be looking for a vehicle to add to the TT.

Hankering a bit, for a pre-80's 'classic' but the market/demand for classics appears to be still strong driving up valuations.

Quite fancy a convertible as never yet owned one. Checked out online quite a few different makes : TT's, Fiat spiders, S200's and then saw recently while out walking, an MR2 coming up the road. The model hadn't yet caught my attention but now it has.

Anyone owned one or driven/experience of the car would be interested to read about


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

www.classicandsportscar.com/features/buyers-guide-toyota-mr2-mk2


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> www.classicandsportscar.com/features/buyers-guide-toyota-mr2-mk2


Thanks Hoggy. Yes, plenty to read up on and familiarise common or potential issues


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

I thought he said convertable, so that would be a mk3 ?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ian-TTC said:


> I thought he said convertable, so that would be a mk3 ?


The mk1&2 can be found with Tbar / removeable glass sections.


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

Delta4 said:


> The mk1&2 can be found with Tbar / removeable glass sections.


Yes I know I've owned two mk2, the only convetable is a mk3


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Ian-TTC said:


> Yes I know I've owned two mk2, the only convetable is a mk3


Hi Guys Thanks for all your interest. Yes my error; It was the mk3 I eyed up and should have been specific first time around 

The mk2 is definitely a looker as well. I would say if the 'right' car came along either of the 2 could fit the bill. Comments on the 2 appreciated


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

S2000 is the best of the bunch but their prices are starting to rise so decide quickly.


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes, here in the Uk also, prices seem to have fallen into the 'collector car' category and those pitched with lower mileage and owner numbers together with 'provenance' command a pretty hefty price,

Not actually having driven any of the marques i've shortlisted, it may be the case after test driving, not every model will fit the bill (for my aspirations that is)

Intend to hold off looking till Christmas when the garage i'm having will be up and hopefully the 2 sheds full of tools/work bench/clutter will be installed in some semblance of order.

I'm thinking MR2 first on the list; I like its (perceived) combination of looks, open top, size and accessible asking prices. If an S2000 came on the market close by that could go out the window


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

I've owned my mk1 mr2 for 12 years now.. Love my baby. 👍


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

wjkrypton said:


> I've owned my mk1 mr2 for 12 years now.. Love my baby. 👍


Very nice looking car and must be very well looked after as well. 12 years owned the car must be doing something right

Must take and post a couple of pictures of the mk3 I've bought yesterday (put in the garage last night)


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

cb550 said:


> Very nice looking car and must be very well looked after as well. 12 years owned the car must be doing something right
> 
> Must take and post a couple of pictures of the mk3 I've bought yesterday (put in the garage last night)


Thanks mate 👍 

Wanted one since I was 5 years old. 👍 

Although you are never truly done working on one, but Im very happy with her. 👍 

I absolutely baby the car. 👍


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Pictures of the Mr2


----------

